# AMR PT status



## EMTMike51 (Jun 17, 2016)

Good Afternoon, 

Does anyone know how AMR employment status works for PT employees? Does it work out to be more of a per diem/as needed schedule or part time every week with guaranteed hours? The AMR divisions I have this post aimed towards are SB, Ventura County or Gold Coast/Oxnard in CA. Thank you!


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 17, 2016)

I'm PT in Riverside Co. How it works out here and I'm sure its pretty universal throughout AMR is you have to work 3 shifts a month minimum. Its no set schedule, and pretty much how it works for me is two ways:
*Option A*: I log onto telestaff and put in for shifts or go available for set days. When you put in for a shift ex. 0500-1700 you're only going available for that select   shift and hours. When you go available for set days for ex. going available for 24 hours you pretty much cover every shift. 
*Option B*: If you rock the pagers like we do, the supervisors page out open shifts daily for EMT's and/or medic's. To pick those shifts up (and they can be anything 0700-1900, 1700-0500, you get the idea) all you have to do is call the supervisor to pick it up. 

All in all in my division its pretty easy to meet the 3 shift a month requirement. A lot of the time I work just as much if not more hours then the full time employees. I just got off a lovely six day stretch. The only negative thing about PT is theres no guarantee that you're going to work 3-4 shifts next week. Next month I could only work 4 shifts for the whole month. But the benefits outweigh the negatives IMO. I don't have to worry about taking days off for vacation, I work the first 3 days in the month and I can take the rest of the month off if I want to. Also you're flexible if you're in or going to start school.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 18, 2016)

Some areas do have a permanent part time position where you work 2-3 shifts a week


----------



## BASICallyEMT (Jun 18, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> I'm PT in Riverside Co. How it works out here and I'm sure its pretty universal throughout AMR is you have to work 3 shifts a month minimum. Its no set schedule, and pretty much how it works for me is two ways:
> *Option A*: I log onto telestaff and put in for shifts or go available for set days. When you put in for a shift ex. 0500-1700 you're only going available for that select   shift and hours. When you go available for set days for ex. going available for 24 hours you pretty much cover every shift.
> *Option B*: If you rock the pagers like we do, the supervisors page out open shifts daily for EMT's and/or medic's. To pick those shifts up (and they can be anything 0700-1900, 1700-0500, you get the idea) all you have to do is call the supervisor to pick it up.
> 
> All in all in my division its pretty easy to meet the 3 shift a month requirement. A lot of the time I work just as much if not more hours then the full time employees. I just got off a lovely six day stretch. The only negative thing about PT is theres no guarantee that you're going to work 3-4 shifts next week. Next month I could only work 4 shifts for the whole month. But the benefits outweigh the negatives IMO. I don't have to worry about taking days off for vacation, I work the first 3 days in the month and I can take the rest of the month off if I want to. Also you're flexible if you're in or going to start school.


How long have u been out here in Riverside?


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 18, 2016)

BASICallyEMT said:


> How long have u been out here in Riverside?



I'm not in riverside division haha. But I've been with AMR for a year and a half now.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 20, 2016)

Santa Barbara only requires you to work one shift a month. And you can't get force-hired if you're part-time.


----------



## EMT707 (Jun 22, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> I'm PT in Riverside Co. How it works out here and I'm sure its pretty universal throughout AMR is you have to work 3 shifts a month minimum. Its no set schedule, and pretty much how it works for me is two ways:
> *Option A*: I log onto telestaff and put in for shifts or go available for set days. When you put in for a shift ex. 0500-1700 you're only going available for that select   shift and hours. When you go available for set days for ex. going available for 24 hours you pretty much cover every shift.
> *Option B*: If you rock the pagers like we do, the supervisors page out open shifts daily for EMT's and/or medic's. To pick those shifts up (and they can be anything 0700-1900, 1700-0500, you get the idea) all you have to do is call the supervisor to pick it up.
> 
> All in all in my division its pretty easy to meet the 3 shift a month requirement. A lot of the time I work just as much if not more hours then the full time employees. I just got off a lovely six day stretch. The only negative thing about PT is theres no guarantee that you're going to work 3-4 shifts next week. Next month I could only work 4 shifts for the whole month. But the benefits outweigh the negatives IMO. I don't have to worry about taking days off for vacation, I work the first 3 days in the month and I can take the rest of the month off if I want to. Also you're flexible if you're in or going to start school.



This is the exact same model as Northern California.


----------



## Chris07 (Jun 23, 2016)

Our particular operation requires that you be regularly scheduled for 1-2 days a week and you can pick up extra if you want. You must have a minimum of 4 scheduled days a month.
Casual part time, where you are not regularly scheduled and have to meet a minimum number of days, is no longer allowed.


----------



## EMT707 (Jun 25, 2016)

I should mention a lot of this is going to be dictated by the local CBA.


----------



## king008 (Oct 5, 2016)

Does anyone know the current starting pay for a new EMT in Redlands/San Bernadino?


----------



## Tigger (Oct 6, 2016)

AMR out here only "requires" one shift a month and it could be a special event. Also don't have to be on the mandatory "on call list." I get a text each day with all the open shifts and that's how I find most of my hours. Or I can go on telestaff and get them but I'd rather negotiate when they're desperate.


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 7, 2016)

Tigger said:


> but I'd rather negotiate when they're desperate.



My man, you know whats up.


----------



## Specialized (Oct 13, 2016)

Up where I am, it's pretty similar to what CALEMT said in Option A. 3 shifts a month minimum. Fill in as needed.


----------

